# Suse Linux 8.2 Apache



## Hannibal (25. Juli 2003)

Ich habe nun Suse 8.2 vom FTP installieren können vielen dank nochmal für den Tipp.

Also ich habe:

-Apache
-PHP
-GD Libary
-MYSQL installiert..

ich kann auch unter "Schnellanzeiger" gleich von den Tools in die Console.


Ich weiss nicht wie dass mit Linux so funktioniert, aber die Hilfe bei Suse 8 ist ja nur Platzverschwendung, findet man ja nix und ich müsste dohc nur wissen.

Bekomme ich ein Gui fürs Verwalten vom Apache und noch wichtiger, wie starte ich die Dienste überhaupt?

Die sind ja nun alle reinkompiliert wenn ich von php 4 bis mysql alles bei der installation ausgewählt habe.

ich weiss nur nicht wie man die Dienste startet.

Ich weiss ist voll die Noobfrage aber ich hab echt nichts gefunden ;(

Ist dass nur so schwer weil ich Suse 8.2 hab?

Bitte nicht ausschimpfen, ich möchte so gerne Linux kennen lernen..

Gruss


----------



## Christian Fein (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hannibal _
> *
> 
> Bitte nicht ausschimpfen, ich möchte so gerne Linux kennen lernen..
> ...



Dann musst du dir schon ein Buch entweder kaufen oder ein freies Downloaden.

Linux lernt sich nicht per gui.

Geh mal auf http://www.oreilly.de dann unter OpenBooks ist das Buch
Linux - Wegeweiseser zur Installation und Konfiguration
frei erhältlich.

Das ist ein richtiges Professionelles Buch das dir all die Hintergrund informationen vermittelt.

ich leite dich jetzt nicht aus gehässigkeit an das buch weiter sondern mit dem wissen das mann ohne ein bischen hintergrundwissen von Linux nie *wirklich* nie einen Server auch nur halbanständig administrieren kann.


----------



## Hannibal (28. Juli 2003)

*Re: Re: Suse Linux 8.2 Apache*



> _Original geschrieben von Chris _
> *Dann musst du dir schon ein Buch entweder kaufen oder ein freies Downloaden.
> 
> Linux lernt sich nicht per gui.
> ...




Ist Ok diese Antwort finde ich super, danke.

Ich werde es natürlicht mit diesem Buch versuchen. Melde mich erst wieder wenn ich damit nicht weiterkomm 

Also Close


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Juli 2003)

Ich kann mich Chris nur anschließen. Lerne dich bitte erstmal grundsätzlich in Linux ein und wende dich dann der Programmkonfiguration zu.


----------

